

Science is unintuitive - jonp
http://www.ibbly.com/Science-is-unintuitive.html

======
bbgm
Love the post. Earlier today I wrote about asking people at random about
dropping an orange and melon from the top of the building and wondering how
many people would know the answer.

Broader question. Is science really unintuitive or is our lack of intuition a
symptom of the fact that we view science to be something learned in school,
and not as something ingrained within our psyche. IMO, all of us should have a
fundamental understanding of Bernoulli's principle, Newton's laws, basic
chemical reactions, etc. It makes the world around us more interesting.

~~~
vog
Good experiments are those whose results are surprising, because these are the
ones we're learning from. How much worth is an experiment teaching us what we
already know? In that sense, good science is unintuitive by definition.

However, since this great stuff taught in school, the once surprising results
don't surprise anymore. The next generation is grown up with it, so is
develops a direct feeling for it. Science seems to be intuitive. But that's
only the _old_ results. _Newer_ results are still surprising, at least to that
generation. And the generations thereafter will have their moments of
surprise, too.

That's progress.

